# LG chasisSC-023A screen g2 sin voltage



## analogico (Jul 3, 2012)

bueno me es estado entreteniendo  con este televisor
falla
 sin imagen
audio bien

los filamentos encienden y todo parece ok

revisando revisando note que g2 tiene 0v 
revise el condensador a masa en la placa del trc y estaba bueno

desconecte la linea g2 y la conece al  tester con el tv encendido y tengo el voltaje e incluso lo puedo variar  moviendo el potenciometro scren

revise la placa del trc  buscando  si g2 esta a masa con la placa puesta en el tubo con el tester en beep y no hay todo esta bien

probe el potenciómetro midiendo resistencia entre la linea abl y g2 moviendo el potenciometro screen varia la resistencia pero no se si los Ω seran los correctos el diagrama no lo indica

probe todas las  resistencias relacionadas con el flyback 
la pata 3  que conecta con la pata abl por una resistencia de 75kΩ
segun  la lista de piezas debe ser de 75kΩ segun el dibujo es de  82kΩ

probe todas las resistencias de la linea abl  y estan bien
solo me falta cambiar los diodos de la linea abl miden bien pero  mi tester  es digital 


otro problema donde dice el diagrama 180V mide 211 y donde dice 24v mide 29v
no se si esto es asi  por que el tv usa pantalla plana  o  sera una falla
lamentablemete no tengo flyback para probar  ni otro tv para comparar  

todos los otros  voltajes  del micro el sintonizador coinciden con el diagrama

bueno es es todo lo que se me ocurre si me pueden dar alguna idea


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2012)

- Limpiar zócalo y tubo con cepillo y alcohol , si no mejora , cambiar zócalo y capacitor (el tester solo lo mide con baja tensión )

Saludos !


----------



## cites (Jul 3, 2012)

el problema que vos tenes es que no tenes video  desde el microjungla  si las tenciones de los 180 estan hasi es porque los transistore de salida de croma no estan consumiendo  revisa el micro jungla que tiene varios  puntos de tencion  y la llave de a/v  es electronica


----------



## analogico (Jul 4, 2012)

cuando enciendo el tv frio  se alcanza a ver algo de luz en una esquina de la pantalla

e quitado el condensador de la placa y no hay cambios sigue sin imagen y screen a 0v

revisando el diagrama  noto que  me falto revisar   mas del jungla  

lavare el tubo con thinner que es mucho mas poderoso que el alcohol y mas  económico

y revisare la "llave" 
aunque g2=0 supongo que es algún sistema de protecccion


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2012)

no thiner no porque acata a los pasticos ,ademas no es todooo el tubo es solo en la parte del zocalo



ante la duda desarmo el zocalo y me fijo,porque hay veces que esta sulfatado por dentro y desde afuera no se ve


----------



## analogico (Jul 4, 2012)

saque el zocalo
y lo desarme estaba perfecto

escobille la placa con alcohol con y sin zocalo y la cola del tubo
resultado imagen borrosa
volvi a lavar con mas alcohol y la imagen mejoro bastante

asi que lavare todo con thiner que es mas fuerte

y si e lavado cosas con thiner y quedan bien
no ataca todos los plasticos  solo hay que tener cuidado con la carcaza 
pero para limpiar pcbs es perfecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

Ojo limpiá solo los contactos del tubo y mejor cambia el zócalo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2012)

y cambiale directamente el zocalo ¡¡¡ sino en viejo truco ,de aumentar un poquito la tencion de filamento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

Achicando la resistencia en serie ?


----------



## analogico (Jul 5, 2012)

ok lavado y armado 
perfecto

ahora solo necesito ajustar el screen??????????????

de tanto que lo movi ni recuerdo como estaba xd


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2012)

Si te pasás hace persianitas y queda la imagen lavada , de menos queda oscura.

Tambien se puede testear . . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 5, 2012)

es el de abajo,el de arriba es el foco (los potes del flyback) suelen tener una marca cuando los ajustan de fabrica,puede ser un pegamento o pintura


----------



## analogico (Jul 5, 2012)

xd
si estan con  nombre  

no tiene ninguna marca ni pintura ni nada

de momento lo e dejado en 275 V 
pero como tengo la duda todavía no lo he tapado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2012)

Se pueden regular a ojímetro


----------



## analogico (Jul 9, 2012)

ok  gracias
el ojimetro me dice que se ve bien a 275v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2012)

Que suerte que solo tenía sucio el zócalo . . . a cuantos le habrán dicho "tiene gastado el tubo" .

Foco y screen siempre lo hago a ojímetro , después le subo y bajo el brillo para ver si quedó normal.

Saludos y disfrutálo  !


----------

